# DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD



## RzZ_BossMode (15. Juni 2014)

*DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Moin,
ich wollte mal euch fragen ob ihr auch witzige sachen mit DHL erlebt habt 

Also ich hab mein Paket hinter dem Mülleimer gefunden  es wurde ohne meiner Erlaubnis dahing "geworfen" weil es lag so als hätte das jemand da hingeworfen.
Zum glück wurde das Paket nicht weggeworfen 

Ich muss so lachen XD habt ihr auch sowas erlebt ?


----------



## Stueppi (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich wohne im Dachgeschoss, sind nur 3 Stockwerke. Mich hat dann ein DHL Bote (Migrant) von ganz unten iwas unverständliches gefragt, ich habe verstanden ob ich runter kommen kann, ich hab dann ja gesagt, fehler.
Er hatte gefragt ob ers unten lassen kann, ich hab ihn durch den Hall im Treppenhausflur, 3 Stockwerke abstand und Akzent nicht verstanden. Im Paket war meine GTX770 und der Affe hat die einfach unten liegen lassen.

Ich war dann leider so dumm den AC4 Code einzulösen, DHL hatte ja meine Unterschrift nicht. Ich hätte beim Händler fragen können wo meine GraKa bleibt und die Versicherung etc. hätte dafür gesorgt das ich mein Geld zurück bekommen hätte oder eine ersatz Karte.


----------



## thekerub (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Da Ich meine Sachen von DHL grundsätzlich nur an die Packstation liefern lasse, hab ich eigentlich nie Probleme. Allerdings könnte ich von Lieferanten wie Hermes oder DPD ein Liedchen singen. Von "verschwundenen" Sendungen bis einfach, ohne Hinweis, irgendwo abgelegten und natürlich nicht quittierten Paketen war alles dabei. Der größte Kracher bisher: Ich nehme mir extra den Tag frei, damit ich die Lieferung (mein PC-Case) annehmen und direkt verbauen kann. Bin also ab 8 Uhr morgens zuhause, aber es kommt nichts. Als ich um 14 Uhr das Haus verlasse hängt außen (!) an der Haustür (Mehrparteienhaus) die Benachrichtigung, dass der Empfänger nicht angetroffen werden konnte und die Zustellung an einem anderen Tag erfolgt. Und Nein, es hatte mit Sicherheit niemand geklingelt. Da hatte der Paketbote wohl keine Lust zu schleppen... 

Auf der Arbeit kam neulich einer von der DHL und drückt mir ein kleines Päckchen in die Hand. Dumm wie ich bin unterschreibe ich, er bedankt sich und weist mich darauf hin, dass der Rest der Lieferung -drei große und schwere Pakete - unten vor der Tür steht und haut ab...  Da hab Ich mich gefreut. 

Auf der anderen Seite ist das aber auch kein Wunder, so wie die Leute da behandelt werden. Extremer Druck von Vorgesetzten, verdammt enge Zeitpläne, miese Bezahlung und häufig eine eher rudimentäre "Ausbildung", eigentlich klar, dass da Sachen schief gehen müssen.


----------



## Stueppi (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Die DHL selbst verdient OK. Servicepartner der DHL, also Private, die werden mies behandelt und verdienen schelcht.
Bei Hermes hatte ich auch mal so einen Fall, ganzen Tag zuhause geblieben und iwann Nachmittags n Zettel im Briefkasten. Paket beim Nachbarn, warum auch immer, geklingelt hat bei mir niemand.


----------



## tsd560ti (15. Juni 2014)

Bei mir hat UPS einen 11€-Kühler 2× um 12Uhr gebracht, Eltern arbeiten, ich bin in der Schule. 
Bei UPS angerufen, der Typ soll um 2 Uhr kommen. 
Nächster Tag um 13:35. Zettel hängt an der Tür: 14Uhr nicht möglich 
Hinterher haben wir das Drecksding ins Fitnesscenter liefern lassen.


----------



## thekerub (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Bei mir hat UPS einen 11€-Kühler 2× um 12Uhr gebracht, Eltern arbeiten, ich bin in der Schule.
> Bei UPS angerufen, der Typ soll um 2 Uhr kommen.
> Nächster Tag um 13:35. Zettel hängt an der Tür: 14Uhr nicht möglich
> Hinterher haben wir das Drecksding ins Fitnesscenter liefern lassen.


Auch wenn es ärgerlich ist, ich finde der Paketbote hat vollkommen richtig gehandelt, indem er es eben nicht irgendwo abgelegt hat. Er weiß ja (zum Glück und hoffentlich) nicht, was in den Paketen ist. Könnte ja auch ein 800€ Smartphone sein, da hätte dich sein korrektes Verhalten mit Sicherheit zufrieden gestellt.


----------



## Robonator (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Als meine letzten PC-Teile ankamen hab ich schon sehnsüchtig auf sie gewartet. Eines Tages war es dann soweit und das Paket sollte ausgeliefert werden. Naja. Den DHL-Wagen hab ich gesehen, der hat aber nicht angehalten sondern is weiter gefahren. Später am Abend stand bei der Sendeverfolgung das ich nicht antreffbar war und der es später nochmal versucht. 
Am nächsten Tag um ca 17:30 kam der dann auch endlich an und brachte mir ein komplett verbeultes und zerkratztes Paket das sicherlich ein paar mal herumgeflogen ist.

Sehr genial ist aber auch das wir komischerweise immer Pakete für die Nachbarn annehmen, kommt aber mal etwas für uns und wir sind nicht zuhaus, das landet es nicht beim Nachbarn oder im Büro welches sich im Erdgeschoss befindet, nein es landet ca 1-2km weiter weg am Ende meiner Straße


----------



## Panagianus (15. Juni 2014)

Bei mir liegen öfters Pakete vor der Tür ( Mehrfamilienhaus) ich weiß aber nie ob die Nachbarn das angenommen haben oder der Paketbote des einfach da hingelegt hat


----------



## crae (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Hab früher mal einen PC von HWV zusammenbauen lassen, konnte es halt noch nicht so wirklich...kurze Zeit später gekommen. Das Paket sah schon aus....ramponiert bis zum geht nicht mehr, das Ende vom Lied war, das die Grafikkarte ausgebrochen war, ob sie noch ging, keine Ahnung, in einem anderen Slot hat jedenfalls das MB und die Karte nicht mehr funktioniert, vielleicht war auch beides kaputt. Also wenn das jemand liest, der auch vor einem Zusammenbau durch einen Händler steht: Auf jeden Fall Graka und große Kühler selber montieren. 

edit: Ach ja war DHL 

mfg, crae


----------



## chaosking96 (16. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Also ich muss sagen dass die Packet boten es auch bestimmt nicht einfach haben... 
Also das blödeste was uns mal passiert ist.,  ist dass wir ein in der Garage ( wohnen im Dorf) 
angelegtes Packet angefahren haben  sonst kann man sich hier nicht beschweren


----------



## tsd560ti (16. Juni 2014)

Der größte Fail ist bei unseren Nachbarn, deren Einfahrt ist bestimmt 60Meter lang und der Postbote schaltet da schon meist in den 3. Gang


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



tsd560ti schrieb:


> Der größte Fail ist bei unseren Nachbarn, deren Einfahrt ist bestimmt 60Meter lang und der Postbote schaltet da schon meist in den 3. Gang


 HAHAHAHAH lol xD


----------



## DARK_SESSION (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Mein Postmann hat mal einen 600€ Monitor aus Dusseligkeit aufn Boden geworfen weil er dachte dass er seine EX gerade vorbeifahren sah. Hab gesagt, nenene is nicht ... bleibst schön hier freundchen und dann prüfen wir das Teil mal.


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Zwar nich DHL aber meine Festplatten RMA wurde einfach in den Briefkasten abgelegt ohne Unterschrift oä. was ist denn wenn es da raus geklaut wird, vor allem der Briefkasten ist direkt an einem Fußweg.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> was ist denn wenn es da raus geklaut wird



Ohne Unterschrift? Na, wurde das dann jemals zugestellt?


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2014)

Teutonnen schrieb:


> Ohne Unterschrift? Na, wurde das dann jemals zugestellt?



Hab es beim tracking halt gesehen sonst hätte ich evtl. gar nicht direkt im Briefkasten geschaut und es war ja keiner da zum unterschreiben.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Zwar nich DHL aber meine Festplatten RMA wurde einfach in den Briefkasten abgelegt ohne Unterschrift oä. was ist denn wenn es da raus geklaut wird, vor allem der Briefkasten ist direkt an einem Fußweg.





NuVirus schrieb:


> Hab es beim tracking halt gesehen sonst hätte ich evtl. gar nicht direkt im Briefkasten geschaut und es war ja keiner da zum unterschreiben.


 In dem Fall hätte ich angefragt, wo mein Paket ist bzw. wer´s denn angenommen hat und mich über ne neue Lieferung gefreut


----------



## longtom (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Einige Sachen hier reihe ich mal unter Mythen und Sagen ein ,ein Paket oder Päkchen mit annahmebestätigung kann der gute Mann (Frau) garnicht einfach irgendwo ablegen ohne Unterschrift des Empfängers (Familienangehörigen /Nachbarn oder ähnlichem) ist auch in der Sendeverfolgung zu erfahren wer unterschrieben hat . Selbst Unterschreiben wird da ein Zusteller wohl eher nicht da das Urkundenfälschung wäre und er dadurch nicht nur seinen Job verlieren würde sondern das auch noch andere Konsequenzen nachsich ziehen würde .
Ebenso ein Mythos der Zusteller muß warten bis ich die Ware ausgepackt und überprüft habe (einer der Lustigsten Mythen ),gefolgt von "der muß mir meine 50 Kilo Gloze in den 6ten Stock bringen dafür hab ich ja auch Versand bezahlt " muß er nicht ! Der Versand gillt bis zur Haustür ist auch in allen AGBs nachzulesen .


----------



## XE85 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Also seit ich dieses Video gesehen habe, hab ich für das handeln der Paketzusteller meist Verständnis. Die haben schlicht keine Zeit 3 schwere Pakete in den 3. Stock zu schleppen, zu warten bis nach dem klingen an der 8. Tür endlich einer vom 5. Stock runter kommt etc. Der Wahnsinn ist ja, die bekommen eine auf den Deckel wenn die zu viele Pakete zurückbringen weil der Empfänger nicht da ist  - obwohl sie dafür ja überhaupt nichts können. Da wundert es mich nicht wenn die das Risiko des Diebstahls eingehen und das Paket einfach vor die Tür stellen. Hauptsache es ist weg und gilt als zugestellt. 

Ich lasse meine Paket mittlerweile immer wenn möglich gleich an den Postpartner liefern, dort ist den ganzen Tag einer da und abends oder am nächsten Tag hole ich es ab, fertig, denn das Problem dass Pakete einfach vor die Tür gestellt werden hatte ich auch schon, einmal sogar beim Nachbarn weil er sich in der Adresse vertan hat.


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ich lasse meine Paket mittlerweile immer wenn möglich gleich an den Postpartner liefern, dort ist den ganzen Tag einer da und abends oder am nächsten Tag hole ich es ab, fertig, denn das Problem dass Pakete einfach vor die Tür gestellt werden hatte ich auch schon, einmal sogar beim Nachbarn weil er sich in der Adresse vertan hat.


Richtig so. Packstation oder Filialzustellung ist meiner Meinung nach eine Win-Win Situation. Die Zusteller müssen wenige bis nur eine einzige Station anfahren, legen alles da rein und sind fertig. Keine Treppe hoch steigen, keine dämlichen Leute an der Tür, kein Zettel schreiben, kein ständiges fest hängen im Straßenverkehr usw. Und als Kunde ist man absolut flexibel wann man das Paket abholt, bei der Packstation kann man sogar mitten in der Nacht ran wenn man vorher den ganzen Tag weg war.


----------



## _chiller_ (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich lasse mir ja viel liefern, allerdings haben die Paketboten bei mir die Angewohnheit immer dann zu kommen wenn ich grade weg bin. Heute wieder, ich bin eine halbe Stunde einkaufen gewesen, lag mal wieder ein Zettel im Briefkasten. Der kam genau drei Minuten nach dem ich weggefahren bin vorbei, der hat bestimmt drauf gewartet!


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



longtom schrieb:


> Der Versand gillt bis zur Haustür ist auch in allen AGBs nachzulesen .



War es nicht bis hinter die erste abschliessbare Tür?


----------



## longtom (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Teutonnen schrieb:


> War es nicht bis hinter die erste abschliessbare Tür?




Nicht hinter sondern "*an*" die erste abschliessbare Tür .


----------



## -Shorty- (17. Juni 2014)

thekerub schrieb:


> Richtig so. Packstation oder Filialzustellung ist meiner Meinung nach eine Win-Win Situation. Die Zusteller müssen wenige bis nur eine einzige Station anfahren, legen alles da rein und sind fertig. Keine Treppe hoch steigen, keine dämlichen Leute an der Tür, kein Zettel schreiben, kein ständiges fest hängen im Straßenverkehr usw. Und als Kunde ist man absolut flexibel wann man das Paket abholt, bei der Packstation kann man sogar mitten in der Nacht ran wenn man vorher den ganzen Tag weg war.



Also ich bezahle doch kein Versand um mein Paket irgendwann und irgendwo abzuholen. Ich bezahl dafür es zu mir nach Haus geliefert zu bekommen. Da lauf/fahr ich nicht in meiner Freizeit an ne Packstation um das Paket zu bekommen das den gleichen Versand kostet, wie wenn ich es an der Wohnungstür entgegen nehme. Ihr tut dem Zusteller keinen gefallen, seine Tour ist genauso lang wie ohne Packstation. Ihr verschenkt nur Geld für eine bezahlte Dienstleistung und habt selber die Rennerei an eure sendung zu kommen. Was sich ändern müsste ist die Bezahlung der Zusteller, dann müsste man auch nicht mit Packstationen werben und seine Kunden bzw. Mitarbeiter verschaukeln.


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was sich ändern müsste ist die Bezahlung der Zusteller, dann müsste man auch nicht mit Packstationen werben und seine Kunden bzw. Mitarbeiter verschaukeln.


 Da hast du absolut Recht. Ist nur in "Geiz ist geil"-Zeiten nicht so leicht machbar. Bzw. nicht jeder wäre bereit, für bessere Bedingungen beim Auslieferungspersonal auch deutlich mehr zu bezahlen. Aber ab 2015 kommt ja der Mindestlohn - dann wird sich velleicht was ändern.


----------



## Teutonnen (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



longtom schrieb:


> Nicht hinter sondern "*an*" die erste abschliessbare Tür .


 
Ok danke!


----------



## thekerub (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich bezahle doch kein Versand um mein Paket irgendwann und irgendwo abzuholen. Ich bezahl dafür es zu mir nach Haus geliefert zu bekommen. Da lauf/fahr ich nicht in meiner Freizeit an ne Packstation um das Paket zu bekommen das den gleichen Versand kostet, wie wenn ich es an der Wohnungstür entgegen nehme. Ihr tut dem Zusteller keinen gefallen, seine Tour ist genauso lang wie ohne Packstation. Ihr verschenkt nur Geld für eine bezahlte Dienstleistung und habt selber die Rennerei an eure sendung zu kommen. Was sich ändern müsste ist die Bezahlung der Zusteller, dann müsste man auch nicht mit Packstationen werben und seine Kunden bzw. Mitarbeiter verschaukeln.


Ach ja? Ich bezahle liebend gerne die Versandkosten wenn ich dadurch absolut flexibel sein kann. Ich bin häufig nur abends oder sehr früh morgens zuhause, manchmal auch mal einen Tag gar nicht. Ich ärgere mich jedes Mal, wenn ich ein Paket über einen anderen Dienstleister als DHL geliefert bekomme. Durch Tracking und Packstation weiß ich immer ganz genau, ab wann ich mein Paket abholen kann und muss nicht zuhause warten oder riskieren, den Paketboten zu verpassen wenn ich mal aufs Klo oder einkaufen gehe. Ich will gar nicht, dass die Lieferungen zu mir an die Tür kommen, ich will flexibel meine Pakete abholen können wann und wo (natürlich vorher festgelegt) ich will. Ich finde es klasse, dass ich diesen Service bei DHL bekommen kann und zahle dafür auch gerne Versand. 

Und übrigens bin ich sehr froh, dass meine Pakete NICHT bei irgendwelchen Nachbarn abgegeben oder besser noch einfach vor die Tür gelegt werden. Denn erstens vertraue ich meinen Nachbarn nicht und zweitens hat die Erfahrung gezeigt, dass die Nachbarn oft eben nicht da sind wenn man dann gerne sein Paket hätte. Und das ist dann wesentlich nerviger als das Paket von einer Packstation oder einer Filiale zu holen. 

Und ja, die Tour dauert für den Zusteller genau so lange, weil das einsortieren in die Packstation recht lange dauert. Aber dafür muss er nur eine, maximal zwei oder drei, Orte anfahren. Und wie ich geschrieben habe, keine Treppen laufen, keine schweren Pakete hoch schleppen, keine Warterei an Türen und so weiter. 

In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber völlig recht, die Bezahlung und der Arbeitsklima der Zusteller muss sich definitiv ändern.


----------



## Stueppi (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



longtom schrieb:


> Einige Sachen hier reihe ich mal unter Mythen und Sagen ein ,ein Paket oder Päkchen mit annahmebestätigung kann der gute Mann (Frau) garnicht einfach irgendwo ablegen ohne Unterschrift des Empfängers (Familienangehörigen /Nachbarn oder ähnlichem) ist auch in der Sendeverfolgung zu erfahren wer unterschrieben hat . Selbst Unterschreiben wird da ein Zusteller wohl eher nicht da das Urkundenfälschung wäre und er dadurch nicht nur seinen Job verlieren würde sondern das auch noch andere Konsequenzen nachsich ziehen würde .
> Ebenso ein Mythos der Zusteller muß warten bis ich die Ware ausgepackt und überprüft habe (einer der Lustigsten Mythen ),gefolgt von "der muß mir meine 50 Kilo Gloze in den 6ten Stock bringen dafür hab ich ja auch Versand bezahlt " muß er nicht ! Der Versand gillt bis zur Haustür ist auch in allen AGBs nachzulesen .



Leider und das ist kein Scherz, sind das keine Mythen. Ob die Boten die Unterschrift übernehmen weiß ich nciht, aber die stellen das Päckchen gerne mal einfach ab. Bei teurer Hardware kann man ja sagen man hat das Paket nie bekommen und wenn der Bote die Unterschrift gefälscht hat ist der sein Job los und muss vermutlich auch die Erstattungskosten tragen, aber ich schätze mal die sind gegen sowas versichert bzw. drehen das ganze so damit die versicherung dafür aufkommt.
Der Kunde hätte dan glück im unglück wenn der sein Päckchen doch bekommen hat, DHL es aber nicht beweisen kann, denn Kunde hat seine Ware dann doppelt und musste nur eine bezahlen. Ist natürlich auch betrug.


----------



## Quak_der_Frosch (17. Juni 2014)

Das Beste was mir untergekommen ist ist, dass der nette Herr von Hermes mein neues iPad ohne Unterschrift oder irgendwas vor die Haustür gelegt hat, worüber kein Vordach ist und es an diesem Tag geschüttet hat wie aus Eimern  wenigstens war die Verpackung dick genug und es läuft immer noch


----------



## dekay55 (18. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Also ich bezahle doch kein Versand um mein Paket irgendwann und irgendwo abzuholen. Ich bezahl dafür es zu mir nach Haus geliefert zu bekommen. Da lauf/fahr ich nicht in meiner Freizeit an ne Packstation um das Paket zu bekommen das den gleichen Versand kostet, wie wenn ich es an der Wohnungstür entgegen nehme. Ihr tut dem Zusteller keinen gefallen, seine Tour ist genauso lang wie ohne Packstation. Ihr verschenkt nur Geld für eine bezahlte Dienstleistung und habt selber die Rennerei an eure sendung zu kommen. Was sich ändern müsste ist die Bezahlung der Zusteller, dann müsste man auch nicht mit Packstationen werben und seine Kunden bzw. Mitarbeiter verschaukeln.


 
Also bei uns hat DHL so ne schöne Option, ich hinterlasse in der Filiale meine Handynummer, und mein Paket wird direkt in die Filiale geliefert und ich bekomm ne SMS das mein Paket zur abholung bereit liegt, das schöne dran ich komm so noch viel schneller an meine Pakete, ich muss nur beim bestellen dem Versender meine Postnummer und die Filialnummer angeben. Das Paket wird direkt von der Paketzentrum zur Filiale gebracht und geht nicht noch den umweg durch die Zustellbasis, so kanns auch mal passieren das die pakete nen Tag früher da sind. Auf jeden fall kann ich meine Pakete morgens um halb 8 in der Filiale abholen und muss nich hoffen und bangen das mal wieder ein fahrer das Paket zu irgend nem Nachbar bringt. 

Und das erspart dem Zusteller definitiv den Weg und die Arbeit, weil der erst garnicht mein Paket in die Hand nimmt. 
Für jeden Berufstätigen der unter der Woche Pakete erwartet kann ich das nur empfehlen, der Service nennt sich Postfiliale Direkt


----------



## Roundy (18. Juni 2014)

Der größte fail bei mir war mal, dass mein vater extra nen zettel an die Haustür gehängt hat, er sei ne halbe Stunde mit dem hund spazieren, das paket solle doch bei den Nachbarn abgegeben werden (die waren da), er kommt zurück, klebt da nen zettel DRÜBER dass niemand da war (also bei uns) und das paket wieder mitgenommen wurde.
Aber ansonsten noch nie probleme gehabt.
Gruß


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Ist das eigentlich erlaubt, Personen unter 18 unterschreiben zu lassen? 
Ich bin ja meistens um Halb 2 aus der Schule zurück und nehm das dann immer an.


----------



## Roundy (19. Juni 2014)

Is bei mir auch so, ich glaub das juckt den nicht...
Ivh weiß noch wie ich immer als kleines kind da meine "Unterschrift" auf diesem komischen ding abgeliefert habt, und die dann selber nicht lesen konnte.. 
Gruß


----------



## Offset (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich kann auf den Teilen bis heute nicht schreiben. Die sind aber auch verdammt glatt


----------



## thekerub (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Die Unterschriften kann man meist eh nicht lesen weil die Touchfelder offenbar aus den 80ern stammen.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



> Do, 05.06.2014 20:41 Uhr 																			 																		 																		 																		 				  														 				  														 																			 																			 																				 																				 																					 																						 																						-- 																					 																				 																			 																			 																			 																			 																				 																					Die Sendung wurde im Start-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 																				 																				 																			 																			 																		 																		 																	 																 																	 																		 																		 																		 																		 																			Do, 05.06.2014 20:54 Uhr 																			 																		 																		 																		 				  														 				  														 																			 																			 																				 																				 																					 																						 																						-- 																					 																				 																			 																			 																			 																			 																				 																					Die Auftragsdaten zu dieser Sendung wurden vom Absender elektronisch an DHL übermittelt. 																				 																				 																			 																			 																		 																		 																	 																 																	 																		 																		 																		 																		 																			Fr, 06.06.2014 23:45 Uhr 																			 																		 																		 																		 				  														 				  														 																			 																			 																				 																				 																					 																						Feucht, Deutschland 																						 																					 																				 																			 																			 																			 																			 																				 																					Die Sendung wurde im Ziel-Paketzentrum bearbeitet. 																				 																				 																			 																			 																		 																		 																	 																 																	 																		 																		 																			 																		 																		 																		 																			Sa, 07.06.2014 06:58 Uhr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Und das Paket ist immernoch nicht da


----------



## Paulebaer1979 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Beam39 schrieb:


> Und das Paket ist immernoch nicht da


 Du hast aber schon eine Adresse angegeben, wo dein Name an der Klingel steht? Auslieferer verärgern ist nicht wirklich lustig


----------



## tsd560ti (19. Juni 2014)

Ich bin ja erst 13 und der Postbote lacht glaube ich auch schon immer, weil uch da wie so ein Honigkuchenpferd in der Tür stehe. 
Die Displays bei uns sind so kratzig und nach den ganzen Konfi Danksagungen erstmal in Druckschrift angefangen


----------



## SpotlightXFX (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

WaKü Teile privat bestellt , CPU auch privat sowie MoBo auch. Dann bei aquatuning noch schlauch & WLP.
War in der Schule , meine Mam war weg. WaKü Teile privat kamen an , keiner daheim ( Pakete von Mutter werden abgestellt da Fax zu DHL , da mein Name -> wird nicht abgestellt. ) 
Mutter holt nächsten Tag die WaKü PrivatTeile ab -> CPU in der Zeit angekommen , wieder nicht abgestellt.
Dann nächster Tag wird die CPU abgeholt -> Aquatuning Paket kommt an , wieder nicht abgestellt 

Ich weiß ned wie oft ich zu DHL renne lol.


----------



## Beam39 (19. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Paulebaer1979 schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon eine Adresse angegeben, wo dein Name an der Klingel steht? Auslieferer verärgern ist nicht wirklich lustig



Ging über Amazon und da habe ich noch nie die Lieferadresse geändert o.Ä. und es kam bis jetzt eigentlich auch alles problemlos an.. Nur was diesmal los ist würd ich gern mal wissen. Hab DHL und Amazon diesbezüglich schon angeschrieben. Amazon hat mir sofort per Expresslieferung nen neues Paket zugeschickt und um das andere kümmert sich wohl DHL.. Bringt mir aber alles nix wenns bis Freitag nicht da ist, was wohl eh nicht der Fall sein wird


----------



## RzZ_BossMode (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an euch 
Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern wo man unterschreibt ? 
Wenn ich unterschreibe weiß ich selber nicht was ich geschrieben hab


----------



## thekerub (22. Juni 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an euch
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern wo man unterschreibt ?
> Wenn ich unterschreibe weiß ich selber nicht was ich geschrieben hab


Wieso weißt Du nicht, was du geschrieben hast? Sollte doch deine Unterschrift sein...


----------



## Magogan (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich war den ganzen Tag zuhause. In der Sendungsverfolgung bei Amazon fand ich dann Folgendes: "Ihre Sendung wurde zugestellt.
Die Empfangsbestätigung wurde von Briefkasten unterschrieben."

Es war ein Paket xD


----------



## Stryke7 (3. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



RzZ_BossMode schrieb:


> Ich hätte da noch eine Frage an euch
> Was haltet ihr von diesen Dingern wo man unterschreibt ?
> Wenn ich unterschreibe weiß ich selber nicht was ich geschrieben hab


 
Selbst ICH würde meine Unterschrift darauf nicht erkennen     Im Grunde kannst du da auch ein Blümchen malen ...


----------



## Magogan (4. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Okay, seit 1.7.2014 darf der DHL-Bote auch Pakete in den Briefkasten legen ohne zu klingeln. Er könnte also auch einfach angeben, dass er es in den Briefkasten gelegt hat, und es stattdessen mitnehmen. So abwegig ist das nicht, aus Briefen verschwinden ja auch Geldscheine, falls mal jemand Geld in einem einfachen Briefumschlag verschickt. Und bei Paketen ist der Wert des Inhalts höher als bei Päckchen. Wenn jemand teuren Schmuck verschickt, nimmt er dafür ein Paket, das ggf. in einem Briefkasten passt. Das könnte also leicht abhanden kommen, weil der DHL-Bote es theoretisch einfach mitnehmen könnte und dann behaupten könnte, der Empfänger hätte es bekommen.


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Magogan schrieb:


> Okay, seit 1.7.2014 darf der DHL-Bote auch Pakete in den Briefkasten legen ohne zu klingeln. Er könnte also auch einfach angeben, dass er es in den Briefkasten gelegt hat, und es stattdessen mitnehmen. So abwegig ist das nicht, aus Briefen verschwinden ja auch Geldscheine, falls mal jemand Geld in einem einfachen Briefumschlag verschickt. Und bei Paketen ist der Wert des Inhalts höher als bei Päckchen. Wenn jemand teuren Schmuck verschickt, nimmt er dafür ein Paket, das ggf. in einem Briefkasten passt. Das könnte also leicht abhanden kommen, weil der DHL-Bote es theoretisch einfach mitnehmen könnte und dann behaupten könnte, der Empfänger hätte es bekommen.


 
Und der Empfänger kann dann sagen er hat es nicht bekommen. ... PS wo steht das denn? " seit 1.7.2014 darf der DHL-Bote auch Pakete in den Briefkasten legen ohne zu klingeln."?


Zettel im Briefkasten das Paket beim Nachbarn abgegeben wurde obwohl ich da war hatte ich auch schon. Und mein PC Gehäuse (Big Tower) wurde durch DHL beschädigt habe ich leider zu spät bemerkt das das Gehäuse auch wirklich was abbekommen hat und das heute noch zu melden wird wohl nichts bringen Jahre später. Aber in zukunft bei beschädigten Paketen am besten die Annahme verweigern.


----------



## Magogan (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Das hab ich auch nirgendwo gefunden, das hat man mir bei DHL gesagt, als ich mich beschwert habe, dass der Typ von DHL nicht geklingelt hat... Und ja, es war ein Paket mit Sendungsverfolgung, kein Päckchen.


----------



## _chiller_ (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Da ist man einmal übers Wochenende nicht da und schwups hat man zwei dieser lustigen DHL-Zettel im Briefkasten. Ich pilger dann morgen mal zu Post


----------



## Dr Bakterius (6. Juli 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



longtom schrieb:


> Nicht hinter sondern "*an*" die erste abschliessbare Tür .



Das wäre bei mir der Brotkasten .
 Generell mal ein paar Taler in die Hand drücken oder im Sommer mal ein Kaltgetränk und der Zusteller wirft nie wieder was irgendwo hin. Nur bei manchen Aushilfen kann man nix machen die Klingeln erst beim weglaufen und sind flink wie Windhunde


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich habe mal wieder ein besonderes tolles Erlebnis mit DHL zu berichten:   Ich warte seit dem 20.09.  auf ein DHL-Paket.  Am 31.09. wurde mir vom Versender mitgeteilt, dass DHL dieses wieder zurückgeschickt hat,  da sie mein Haus nicht finden konnten,  woraufhin er es noch einmal zu denen gebracht hat. 
Heute (nach wiederum über einer Woche Versandzeit ...)  habe ich dann von denen einen netten gelben Zettel im Briefkasten.  Was mich daran am allermeisten ärgert:   Ich war sogar derjenige,  der heute für die den Türöffner gedrückt hat.  Da er aber überhaupt keine Pakete im Haus zugestellt hat,  dachte ich es sei der Briefträger und bin nicht runtergegangen ...    
Ich glaube mittlerweile,  die nehmen die Pakete schon garnicht mehr mit auf ihren Touren.  Die füllen direkt in der Filiale die gelben Zettel aus und gehen nur noch die Zettel verteilen ...

Ich bin langsam extrem angepisst davon.  Ich bin dieses Jahr schon gut 20x  zu deren Hauptfiliale gefahren (es in der hiesigen Nebenfiliale zu hinterlegen wäre ja zu einfach für mich),  und 4x haben sie mir erzählt dass sie meine Adresse nicht finden.  Einmal habe ich diesen Bescheid sogar im Briefkasten liegen gehabt!  

Dazu kommt, dass die hier aus irgendwelchen Gründen immer 1-2 Tage länger brauchen als in jeder anderen Stadt in Deutschland.  Selbst zuhause (in einem relativ abgelegenen Dorf)  waren meine Bestellungen viel viel schneller da.


Aber was soll man machen,  DPD und Hermes kann man ebenfalls vergessen ...      Ich glaube,  ich sollte eine bezahlbare Kurierfirma gründen.


----------



## dekay55 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich würd mal den Fahrer drauf ansprechen, irgendwas muss ja bei dir sein, oder so lang beschweren bis was passiert ( nicht über die 0800er nummer ) am besten direkt das Postverteiler Zentrum suchen, hinfahren und aufn Tisch hauen.


----------



## Stryke7 (7. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



dekay55 schrieb:


> Ich würd mal den Fahrer drauf ansprechen, irgendwas muss ja bei dir sein, oder so lang beschweren bis was passiert ( nicht über die 0800er nummer ) am besten direkt das Postverteiler Zentrum suchen, hinfahren und aufn Tisch hauen.


 
Naja, dass ich das letzte mal einen Fahrer gesehen habe ist schon ziemlich lange her ...   

Aber da ich morgen ja sowieso mal wieder dorthin muss, werde ich mal fragen wo denn das Problem liegt.


----------



## tsd560ti (7. Oktober 2014)

Oder mal in der Sendungsverfolgung gucken, da ist auch noch ne Nummer.


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Übrigens war es leider nicht das erhoffte Paket, dass DHL für mich hatte. 
Morgen bekomme ich dazu aber Informationen ...  zumindest eine Sendungsverfolgung.  Ich bin sehr gespannt, was diesmal ihr Problem ist.


----------



## Lee (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Also ich will kurz meinen Senf dazu geben:

Die angestellten am Schalter in Postämtern haben mit der Zustellung nichts am Hut. Bestenfalls wissen die ein wenig über sich beschwerende Kunden, aber die können einem kaum weiter helfen und kennen die Zusteller auch nicht wirklich. Man kann jedoch bei der Beschwerdehotline anrufen, und diese Beschwerden werden sogar tatsächlich weiter geleitet und kommen beim Zusteller an. Ob das alle betrifft kann ich jedoch nicht sagen.

Bei DHL muss man stark differenzieren. Es gibt immer mehr, gerade in Großstädten, DHL Fahrer, die nicht bei der Post angestellt sind, sondern über Subunternehmer zu mieserablen Konditionen beschäftigt werden. Sehr informativ ist hierbei diese Dokumentation, kann ich jedem nur empfehlen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AwgChC5ZGP0

Sicherlich gibt es viele Situationen, in denen man sich als Kunde darüber aufregt, was der Paketbote macht, aber wenn man das Insiderwissen hätte, könnte man es eventuell verstehen. Die Zusteller,vor allem die, die nicht bei der Post angestellten, verdienen meiner Meinung nach wirklich etwas verständnis. Sie haben jährlich größer werdende Bezirke, generell werden immer mehr Pakete verschickt. Gleichzeitig sind sie davon abhängig, ob die Leute zuhause sind, wie lange sie brauchen um auf die Klingel zu reagieren, ob sie so freundlich sind aus dem 10ten Stock herunterzukommen, oder ob man schließlich für jedes Paket in einem Hochhaus mehrere Stockwerke lang laufen muss.

Der Zustelleralltag ist nicht leicht und täglich von vielen Problemen und höchst unangenehmen Sendungen und Kunden geplagt, die einem viel Zeit kosten können. Aber man muss mit seiner Tour fertig werden, denn am nächsten Tag wartet noch einmal genau so viel auf einen. So kann es gut sein, dass die Zusteller einmal schlampig werden (müssen), weil sie es sonst einfach nicht schaffen. Und wir sprechen hier schon lange nicht mehr von einem 8 Stunden Arbeitstag mit Mittagspause, sondern häufig 10h, aber auch mal 12h am Stück.

Das Problem ist viel mehr bei der Post zu sehen, die leider immer mehr am sparen ist, gerade in Großstädten.

In Kleinstädten, wo die Zustellung (Brief und Paket) noch wirklich von Post Mitarbeitern durchgeführt wird und Pakte zusammen mit der Briefpost kommen, klappt dies im Übrigen nach meiner Erfahrung deutlich besser.

Edit: Und wenn man so unzufrieden mit seinem Zusteller ist, kann man sich Pakete ja einfach an Packstationen oder direkt in die Filiale liefern lassen. Bei Einfamilienhäusern (und gelegentlich auch Mehrfamilienhäusern) gibt es auch die Möglichkeit Ablageverträge zu schließen, die sowohl dem Zusteller als auch den Kunden einiges einfacher machen.  Einfach bei Paket.de registrieren


----------



## Stryke7 (9. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Die Zusteller tun mir auch leid.  Aber:

Ich bezahle dafür, dass das Paket transportiert wird und zu einem ungefähren Zeitpunkt zuverlässig bei mir ankommt.    Alles was dazwischen liegt ist mir als Kunde sch***-egal.  Und wenn es nicht so ankommt wie vertraglich festgelegt, dann finde ich das nicht so klasse.  Vor allem wenn sowas regelmäßig passiert.  Und jetztendlich gehen meine negativen Emotionen gegen das Unternehmen im Gesamten.  Wer da jetzt wieweit woran Schuld ist,  spielt eigentlich keine Rolle,  das zu regeln ist deren Aufgabe.


----------



## XE85 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Lee schrieb:


> Das Problem ist viel mehr bei der Post zu sehen, die leider immer mehr am sparen ist, gerade in Großstädten.



Und das vom Management Forderungen gestellt  werden "Paketzustellung am nächsten Tag in Deutschland", die schon mit ein bisschen logischem Überlegen, in der Praxis kaum eingehalten werden können. Der Kunde ist dann natürlich sauer, weil dafür hat er ja gezahlt, und ausbaden muss es einer der weder die Versprechung gemacht hat noch etwas dafür kann.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



XE85 schrieb:


> Und das vom Management Forderungen gestellt  werden "Paketzustellung am nächsten Tag in Deutschland", die schon mit ein bisschen logischem Überlegen, in der Praxis kaum eingehalten werden können. Der Kunde ist dann natürlich sauer, weil dafür hat er ja gezahlt, und ausbaden muss es einer der weder die Versprechung gemacht hat noch etwas dafür kann.


 
Also ich hab schon mal ein Amazon-Paket in nur 13 Stunden geliefert bekommen  

Aber ja, normal sind eher 2 Tage Lieferzeit.  Auch drei Tage finde ich ok.   4 Wochen hingegen nicht.


----------



## xlacherx (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon mal ein Amazon-Paket in nur 13 Stunden geliefert bekommen
> 
> Aber ja, normal sind eher 2 Tage Lieferzeit.  Auch drei Tage finde ich ok.   4 Wochen hingegen nicht.


 
naja also das innerhalb von einem Tag kann DHL eigentlich schon. Ich lasse mir alles von Amazon (Prime) an die Pakstation liefern. Wenn ich bis 16 Uhr bestelle, kommt es am nächsten Tag zwischen 8 und 10 Uhr an. 
Genauso hat es diese Woche auch bei Alternate geklappt. am 8.10 gegen 14 Uhr bestellt. Am 9.10 war es dann gegen 10Uhr da. Also bei DHL geht das eigentlich schon ganz gut. 

Was dagegen gar nicht geht ist *DPD und Hermes*!!
Das die Fahrer überhaupt den Namen auf dem Paket lesen können ist ja ein wunder! Bzw ich glaub die Vergleichen einfach die Schrift... 

Bei DPD hatte ich da mal so nen tollen Fall. Hab was in der Bucht bestellt. Zack es wurde mit DPD verschickt -> ganz großes Kino... na gut... wird schon ankommen... 1 Woche vergeht, nichts. In der zweiten Woche wurde es mir zu blöd und ich hab den Verkäufer (Shop) gefragt, wo meine Ware bleibt. Also hab ich eine Paketnummer bekommen. In der Sendungsverfolgung stand dann drin, dass der Fahrer den empfänger *3mal!!!!* nicht antreffen konnte und jedes mal (angeblich) benachrichtigt wurde. Ich hab natürlich nichts bekommen! 
Am ende war es dann so, dass ich mit DPD Kontakt aufgenommen habe, und meni Paket in der 25km entfernten Zentrale abgeholt habe. 
Als ich da angekommen bin, hab ich nicht recht gesehn... Ich komm in ein Büro rein, in dem ich mein Paket abholen sollte und was seh ich da? 5 Leute sitzen auf den Schreibtischen, trinken Kaffee und machen ihre Witzchen... na das ja ganz großes Kino! Als ich das gesehn hab, war mir klar, mit wem ich keine Pakete mehr versende! 

mfg


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

naja habe schon Pakete ohne Premium Versand schneller bekommen als mit Premium Versand von Amazon und Alternate


----------



## XE85 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Also ich hab schon mal ein Amazon-Paket in nur 13 Stunden geliefert bekommen



Ja, nur muss man sich mal überlegen wie das geht. Damit sich das ausgeht muss irgend ein (wahrscheinlich unterbezahlter) Paketfahrer (eines Sub oder gar Sub Sub Unternehmers) die ganze Nacht mit seinem Sprinter, ohne Kontrolle von Lenk, Arbeits und Ruhezeit - denn Fahrtenschreibern sind bei diesen Fahrzeugen nicht vorgeschrieben - quer durch Deutschland über die Autobahn brettern um das Paket für den nächsten Tag ins Verteilerdepot zu bringen. Da kann mir niemand sagen das hier faire Sozial und Abeitsbedingungen herrschen.

Und der Manager stellt sich dann (sieht man ja in obig verlinktem Video) vor die Kamera und posaunt hinaus wie toll "wir" nicht sind.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



XE85 schrieb:


> Ja, nur muss man sich mal überlegen wie das geht. Damit sich das ausgeht muss irgend ein (wahrscheinlich unterbezahlter) Paketfahrer (eines Sub oder gar Sub Sub Unternehmers) die ganze Nacht mit seinem Sprinter, ohne Kontrolle von Lenk, Arbeits und Ruhezeit - denn Fahrtenschreibern sind bei diesen Fahrzeugen nicht vorgeschrieben - quer durch Deutschland über die Autobahn brettern um das Paket für den nächsten Tag ins Verteilerdepot zu bringen. Da kann mir niemand sagen das hier faire Sozial und Abeitsbedingungen herrschen.


 
Nö, das Paketzentrum liegt einfach relativ nah. Und es war gerade in diesem Zentrum vorrätig.


----------



## XE85 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Gut das ist in diesem Fall vielleicht so, aber das ist ja nicht immer so.


----------



## Stryke7 (10. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



XE85 schrieb:


> Gut das ist in diesem Fall vielleicht so, aber das ist ja nicht immer so.


 
Aber solche Lieferzeiten erwartet ja auch niemand im Normalfall.   2-3 Tage sind völlig in Ordnung.


Update:

Mein Paket ist nun ein drittes mal auf dem Weg zu mir,  und ich habe auch endlich eine Sendungsnummer.

Zur Zeit ist das Paket auch schon auf dem Transport in die hiesige Region und soll angeblich noch morgen zugestellt werden ...   Da bin ich ja mal gespannt  

Im Übrigen geht nun alles andere, was ich bestelle,  nach Möglichkeit an eine Packstation. Da ab nächster Woche wieder Vorlesungen sind, kann ich es mir dann direkt in der Uni mitnehmen


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich fasse es ja nicht ...  

Ich habe euch doch erzählt, dass ich ab Sofort nach Möglichkeit nur noch zur Packstation liefern lasse.


DIE IDIOTEN FINDEN NICHT MAL IHRE EIGENE PACKSTATION!!!!!!!!!!!!

Das Paket haben sie jetzt auch zur Filiale geliefert. 


Morgen kann sich DHL jedenfalls mal auf nen richtigen Anschiss gefasst machen, jetzt reichts mir wirklich.


----------



## Robonator (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ach hier, hatte ich vorkurzem.  Im August hab ich ein Laufwerk bei Mindfactory bestellt. Habe mich schon gewundert wo das denn bleibt und hab dann irgendwann mal per Zufall den DHL Zettel gefunden das es abgegeben wurde da ja keiner zuhause erreichbar war. (An dem angeblichen Liefertag war ich den ganzen Tag zuhaus und es hat niemand geklingelt). Naja ich dackel also 2km die Straße runter und dort wird mir gesagt das Paket wurde schon zurück zum Absender gesendet.... 3 Tage nachdem es eigentlich kommen sollte aber abgegeben wurde, haben sie es bereits zurückgesendet anstatt die 7 Werktage abzuwarten. 
Von Mindfactory kam die Rückmeldung das das Paket dort nie eingetroffen ist, also ist mein Paket einfach verschwunden. 
MF hat mir nach ca einem weiteren Monat dann aber das Geld zurückerstattet und ich konnte neu bestellen...


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

Bei den Geschichten kann man ja fast froh sein nicht in einer Großstadt zu wohnen habe bisher eigl nix großartiges zu berichten außer das etwas halt mal etwas länger als normal gebraucht hat.


----------



## Stryke7 (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



NuVirus schrieb:


> Bei den Geschichten kann man ja fast froh sein nicht in einer Großstadt zu wohnen habe bisher eigl nix großartiges zu berichten außer das etwas halt mal etwas länger als normal gebraucht hat.


 
Offensichtlich ist das so.  In meiner Heimat wohne ich in einem kleinen Dörfchen,  da ist DHL richtig gut.   Hier in der Stadt stellen die offensichtlich nur Leute mit einem IQ unter 80 an ...


----------



## Lee (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Ich fasse es ja nicht ...
> 
> Ich habe euch doch erzählt, dass ich ab Sofort nach Möglichkeit nur noch zur Packstation liefern lasse.
> 
> ...



Hast du als Adresse "Packstation 104/Insert right number" angegeben? Bist du sicher, dass das Paket nicht einfach zu groß war?


----------



## NuVirus (14. Oktober 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Die Packstation kann auch voll gewesen sein.

Bei mir ist es sogar so extrem meistens, dass DHL mich am Wochende meistens wach klingelt weil die eigentlich immer Vormittag kommen außer es ist ne Express Lieferung über Amazon die bei Prime dabei ist dann ist es teilweise mal Nachmittag wenn ich erst am Nachmittag bestellt habe


----------



## Stryke7 (9. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Der Spaß geht weiter ...  
Ich habe kürzlich drei Sachen gleichzeitig bestellt. Natürlich nur noch an Packstationen.  Ergebnisse:


DHL hat gestern ein Paket für die Packstation zurückgeschickt,  mit dem Kommentar "Sendung entspricht nicht den Versandbedingungen".   Was zum Geier soll das jetzt heißen?  Ganz offensichtlich konnten sie es doch transportieren,  warum können sie es mir dann nicht geben?  

Die anderen Lieferungen sollten schon längst hier sein,  sind aber mit etwas wiedersprüchlichen Daten wohl noch unterwegs ... 


Echt Leute,  bald könnt ihr mich einweisen.   Wie verdammt schwer kann es sein, ein blödes Paket zu transportieren? 
Ich habe im ganzen Jahr 2014 nach meiner Erinnerung ganze zwei Pakete ordnungsgemäß zugestellt bekommen,  und grob geschätzte 25 Pakete hatten Transportprobleme. 

Ab nächstem Jahr führe ich darüber mal ein Tagebuch, dass ich am Ende des Jahres auf deren Facebook-Seite oder sonstwo veröffentliche.




Tante Edith informiert:   ich habe gerade mit dem Versender geschrieben,  dem haben sie gesagt, dass sie die Adresse nicht finden konnten.  *Zu ihrer eigenen Packstation können sie die Adresse nicht finden !!
*
Ganz ehrlich, ich glaube bei DHL arbeiten wirklich nur absolute Vollidioten, anders kann ich mir das langsam nicht mehr erklären ...


----------



## MetallSimon (10. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Ich hab heute auch auf mein Einschreiben gewartet, als ich dann im Briefkasten schauen war, steckte auch ein Zettel drin, ich kann das Einschreiben am nächsten Tag in der Filiale abholen. Da hat auch keiner geklingelt. Gut, dachte ich mir, fährste mal schnell zur Filiale, die ist nur 300m weiter. Als ich dann da war sagte man mir, dass das Einschreiben wieder zurück in einen anderen Ort(etwa 10km) gegangen ist und erst morgen früh dort abgelegt wird. Warum macht man denn sowas, die Pakete sinnlos durch die Gegend zu fahen?



thekerub schrieb:


> Und ja, die Tour dauert für den Zusteller genau so lange, weil das  einsortieren in die Packstation recht lange dauert. Aber dafür muss er  nur eine, maximal zwei oder drei, Orte anfahren. Und wie ich geschrieben  habe, keine Treppen laufen, keine schweren Pakete hoch schleppen, keine  Warterei an Türen und so weiter.
> 
> In einem Punkt gebe ich dir aber völlig recht, die Bezahlung und der  Arbeitsklima der Zusteller muss sich definitiv ändern.


werden die DHL Pakete bei euch nicht von der Post ausgeliefert?Bei uns  kommen die mit der Post, und die fährt sowieso immer die gleiche Strecke


----------



## MetallSimon (10. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Hier stand irgendwas


----------



## thekerub (10. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> werden die DHL Pakete bei euch nicht von der Post ausgeliefert?Bei uns  kommen die mit der Post, und die fährt sowieso immer die gleiche Strecke


 Nein, DHL kommt mit eigenen LKW. Alleine bei mir in der Nachbarschaft sind es zwei bis drei, jeden Tag (außer Sonntag). Einer davon bedient nur die nächstgelegene Packstation.


----------



## Stryke7 (12. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was soll das nun eigentlich darstellen?  Das Paket wurde letzte Woche transportiert,  wurde dann dreimal aus einer Packstation entnommen 
und wird nun wieder hierher transportiert? 

Ist das DHLs Version von  "wir haben auch keine Ahnung wo es ist"  ?


----------



## MetallSimon (13. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



thekerub schrieb:


> Nein, DHL kommt mit eigenen LKW. Alleine bei mir in der Nachbarschaft sind es zwei bis drei, jeden Tag (außer Sonntag). Einer davon bedient nur die nächstgelegene Packstation.


 Achso, und mit dem Postauto kommen dann nur Briefe? Oder wie ist das System bei euch?

Heute wieder was schönes, 
Paket 1 heute morgen um 9:19 ins Zustellauto geladen, das ist angekommen:
DHL Sendungsverfolgung
Paket 2 um 9:21 ins Zustellauto geladen, das ist nicht angekommen:
DHL Sendungsverfolgung
Ich verstehe es nicht.


----------



## thekerub (13. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



MetallSimon schrieb:


> Achso, und mit dem Postauto kommen dann nur Briefe? Oder wie ist das System bei euch?


Ja. Allerdings sieht man die Autos von der Post höchstens im tiefsten Winter, ansonsten kommen die Zusteller nur mit ihren E-Bikes.


----------



## PCGH_Willi (15. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Hatte zwar bis jetz noch keine richtige horrorstory, teils is mir aber auch schon komisches passiert... erst gestern zum beispiel. Ich hab in der Schule noch nach der Sendungsverfolgung geschaut, in der stand zugestell. dann denk ich mir natürlich: gut, is beim Nachbarn abgegeben worden... ne stunde später komm ich heim und wunder mich, dass kein zettel (von 3 stück) im Briefkasten lag. Geh also die Treppe hoch und seh dann, dass die Pakete einfach vor der Wohnungstür stehen (mehrfamilienhaus!). Jetz mal die frage: warum wurden die pakete in der verfolgung als zugestellt markieren, das klingt ja fast so, als hätte der postbote einfach selbst unterschrieben O.o... Sowas is echt unter aller sau, vor allem dann, wenn die Pakete nicht gerade wenig wert sind... -.-

und noch was eher witziges, das aber eher meine schuld war : Paketmensch klingelt morgens um 10 an der tür (ich natürlich noch am pennen), denk mir, is warscheinlich bloß der Briefträger, hör dann aber den transporter wegfahren... dacht ich mir so: "sch***se..." Ich, (so blöd wie ich bin) zieh mich an und renn dem Dhl futzi hinter her, der mittlerweile 4 blocks weiter is, komm bei dem an, frag ob er mein paket hat? Antwort: "Da die tür nicht geöffnet wurde, hab ich das päckchen beim Nachbarn abgegeben"... 

werden Bei ups eigentlich auch leute ausgewählt wie gut sie zu den Firmenfarben passen? hab nämlich letztens so nen ups futzi gesehen, der vom Farbton perfekt zum outfit gepasst hat XD


----------



## Stryke7 (16. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

Nein, die werden prinzipiell danach ausgesucht,  wie gut sie deutsch sprechen  


Je schlechter das deutsch,  desto höher sind sie qualifiziert


----------



## PCGH_Willi (16. November 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*



Stryke7 schrieb:


> Nein, die werden prinzipiell danach ausgesucht,  wie gut sie deutsch sprechen
> 
> 
> Je schlechter das deutsch,  desto höher sind sie qualifiziert


 
au ja, das kenn ich  bei mir hat n bote 3 mal iwas hoch gerufen und ich habs selbst dann noch net verstanden XD


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (19. Dezember 2014)

*AW: DHL - Fall für Cobra 11 xD*

*Unterwegs : Verzögert*

_Für Ihre Sendung wurde ein Zustellversuch unternommen. Die Sendung konnte nicht zugestellt werden, da der Ort geschlossen war. 
Die Zustellung wird am nächsten Werktag erneut versucht.
__Ursprünglicher Liefertermin: Freitag, 19. Dezember 2014 _

*In Zustellung*

_*Details zur Nachverfolgung:*

19. Dezember 2014, 13:24 Rüdersdorf
Der Transportdienstleister hat die Zustellung für den nächsten Werktag geplant, da das Unternehmen am Zustelltag geschlossen ist.


was soll denn sowas bedeuten ...
_


----------

